# make deinstall recursively?



## papelboyl1 (Jun 17, 2012)

I installed the exfat port and it's not working properly for me. I want to remove it and every dependency that it installed that are unused. Any ideas on how do it automatically? Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 17, 2012)

Currently, ports don't track why they were installed.  I think that's a new feature that will be part of pkgng.  In the meantime, ports-mgmt/portmaster has the -s option, and also there is ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves.


----------



## papelboyl1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks. I did have a look at portmaster before creating the thread but I suppose I was looking at a deinstall option which wasn't available.


----------

